# Grocery store soap challenge



## FragranceGuy (Apr 1, 2021)

Attention shoppers! You’ve got lye waiting for you at home, but you have no oils, additives or molds. The challenge is to make an excellent soap using at least 3 oils that can be found in virtually any grocery store. As far as additives go, none or many. You MUST pick a mold from products or containers found in the store. Bonus points if you use the contents of said container in your soap


----------



## gladysjones (Apr 1, 2021)

Well I'm not lots of experience but, I've used my soymilk containers quite frequently. I used to drink it so I have several.  They are sturdy enough to reuse as well. And also put soy milk in the recipe. Noticed it doesn't heat up like other real milks ofc. Which is nice.  You can play with the orientation too, a horizontal cut on the more narrow side makes a great tall skinny. I leave a flap for the lid.  And conveniently affordable is soybean oil to match.  Soybean peanut and olive. Was in my last couple recipes. Grocery store oils is all I have atm.  Some day I'll splurge. Maybe my unreasonable love for chocolate but can't wait to try cocoa butter.


----------



## Angie Gail (Apr 1, 2021)

Olive Oil, Lard, Coconut Oil for my oils and I would get silicone ice cube molds or other type of silicone baking molds (this may be cheating because that's what I use anyway!).


----------



## KimW (Apr 1, 2021)

If we can go to more than one store and more than one town and spend as much as needed... (Sorry, but I live in a village of 209 people. I'll need money and wheels or the loan of a neighbor's good strong horse...and some of their RBO! LOL)  
Canola, Coconut, RBO.  hmmmm....I could cut the Canola Oil bottle in half lengthwise and use it as a mold.  Tada and Done!


----------



## AliOop (Apr 1, 2021)

Lard, avocado, coconut, tallow, and palm (in the baking aisle under the name Spectrum Organic Vegetable Shortening). Might pick up some cocoa powder while I'm there for a little brown, then over to the spice aisle for turmeric to make a yellow swirl in the brown -- or should I make a brown swirl in the yellow? 

Cut over to the dairy aisle for some yogurt or goat milk. Then over to the baking implement section and hope that they have silicone muffin molds, which make nice-sized pucks. If not, I can use the goat milk container or yogurt container as the mold.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 1, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Lard, avocado, coconut, tallow, and palm (in the baking aisle under the name Spectrum Organic Vegetable Shortening). Might pick up some cocoa powder while I'm there for a little brown, then over to the spice aisle for turmeric to make a yellow swirl in the brown -- or should I make a brown swirl in the yellow?
> 
> Cut over to the dairy aisle for some yogurt or goat milk. Then over to the baking implement section and hope that they have silicone muffin molds, which make nice-sized pucks.



You win!  Awesome!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 1, 2021)

I would go to Walmart and buy Lard, Olive Oil and Coconut Oil and some Shortening with animal fat.  Shoot over to the isle for stomach issues and get some Aloe Juice..So many things can be used as a mold.  Desk organizers, Tupperware, Milano Cookie packaging...Paprika, Turmeric, Cocoa Powder for color...Awesome soap would result!  One stop soap shopping!


----------



## KimW (Apr 1, 2021)

Ohhh - hey...our WalMart has Avocado oil - and I forgot the butcher in the even smaller village near us has tallow!  hmmmmm  I need to change my answer, please.

RBO (from our village's feedstore), Avocado (WalMart in nearest city), Coconut (Amish store in next village), Tallow (butcher in other next village), Canola (WalMart in nearest city).  I'd still use Canola so I could use the bottle for a mold to get the Bonus points.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 1, 2021)

“I'd still use Canola so I could use the bottle for a mold to get the Bonus points“. 

Darn...I missed the bonus points!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2021)

I've been at this longer than most of the members. In my early days, I did a lot of experimentation. Off the top of my head, in addition to the base oils already mentioned...

Sunflower Oil
Grape Seed Oil
Carrot (infuse in oil)
Lettuce (infuse in oil)
Tomato (infuse in oil)
Beet juice
Cucumber
Parsley, fresh & dried
Lemon & orange - juice & rind
Realemon Juice
Potato (water for lye solution)
Rice (water for lye solution)
Pasta (water for lye solution)
Teas: Green, chamomile, rooibos
Coffee, Instant coffee, Espresso powder
Honey, Molasses, Maple Syrup
Oat flour, Barley flour, Rice flour
Oatmeal, corn starch, baking soda
Sea Salt
Spices: Cinnamon, clove, paprika, bay leaves
Apple Cider Vinegar
Beer & wine
Castor oil
Aloe juice & gel
Vitamin E capsules (antioxidant)
Bera Carotene capsules (colorant)
Frozen Blueberries (juice for colorant)
Baby food - carrot, spinach (colorant)
Crayola Crayons (colorant)
Egg
Dairy & Non-dairy milk, cream, yogurt
Powdered milk, buttermilk, goat milk
Carnation Condensed Milk
Meyenberg canned goat milk
Dried sea weed
Pringles (mold)
1 lb. lard box (mold)
Cupcake//muffin liners (mold)
Milk/OJ cartons (mold)
Nancy's Mini Quiche (multi-cavity mold)


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 2, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've been at this longer than most of the members. In my early days, I did a lot of experimentation. Off the top of my head, in addition to the base oils already mentioned...
> 
> Sunflower Oil
> Grape Seed Oil
> ...



Wow!! That is an exhaustive list and I’m impressed and thankful!!! Thanks @Zany_in_CO

You all (ya’ll ) are crafty peoples! So many great ideas 

I’m thinking..
GV shortening 35%
Canola  25 %
Coconut oil 20%
Crisco 20%

Lay’s stacks or almond milk container as a mold. I’m losing bonus points because I’m not skilled enough to know better as far as additives go. I’ve never used liquid replacements for distilled water. However using oil containers as a mold is grabbing my attention..


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2021)

Pringles taste better than Lays! LOL  





Also, I would do one 16 oz batch with GV shortening (with tallow) and another one with Crisco (all vegetable) to compare the difference between the two. Maybe do another one with Spectrum all vegetable shortening (palm oil).

ETA: Whether you use Stax or Pringles for a mold, be sure to leave 1/4" or so head room at the top. It will be easier to unmold. Also, when ready to unmold, stick it in the freezer for 1 hour. Take out and let it set for 5 minutes. Then run hot water on it for a bit to help it come out.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 2, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> You’ve got lye waiting for you at home, but you have no oils, additives or molds.


So, an average day then, eh? 

The only thing I use a lot that I _have_ to order in is mica.  I'm in a similar situation to Kim in that shopping locally involves going to multiple shops, but assuming I can use our little town as my supermarket it would be:

Tallow from the butcher.
Essential oils from the chemist.
Olive oil, coconut oil both to be had in the convenience store.
Goats milk also from the convenience store, in the batter and use the container as the mould for my bonus points   I guess I'll have to make a bunch of custard and bread-and-butter pudding to use up the rest of it...
I have rhubarb, weld and meadowsweet in the garden and parsley, paprika and turmeric in the spice rack so I guess I could assemble some colours from those if it's allowed!


----------



## Basil (Apr 2, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've been at this longer than most of the members. In my early days, I did a lot of experimentation. Off the top of my head, in addition to the base oils already mentioned...
> 
> Sunflower Oil
> Grape Seed Oil
> ...


----------



## Corsara (Apr 2, 2021)

If the feed store and the pharmacy are allowed, I'd do a RBO, coconut and tallow with castor oil and pine tar! And dollar store containers for the mold


----------



## Basil (Apr 2, 2021)

I'll head to the grocery store and pick up some coconut oil, olive oil, and spectrum organic shortening ( i've used that too @AliOop !) , castor oil (in the pharmacy aisle) some coffee beans to grind ( make a little coffee when I get home) , some cocoa, and some ice cube trays ( can never get enough to freeze goat milk later)  I hope this isn't cheating, but I ALWAYS have goat milk at home,I can't help it .  I love goat milk chocolate coffee foot scrubs!!!


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 2, 2021)

Lard, coconut, safflower and castor. Pringles can for a mold.


----------



## Tammyfarms (Apr 2, 2021)

I 


Corsara said:


> If the feed store and the pharmacy are allowed, I'd do a RBO, coconut and tallow with castor oil and pine tar! And dollar store containers for the mold


I am curious about the pine tar. Is it for fragrance or something else? What does it add to the soap?  How much do you add. Intriguing.


----------



## Kcryss (Apr 2, 2021)

What a fun challenge!

Edit: I only do HP, so the oils/fats during the cook are listed as 1 through 6.


----------



## Tammyfarms (Apr 2, 2021)

I am currently experimenting and have oils for  several batches that I just bought (waiting on lye as there is none locally).  I have lard, coconut, grape seed, olive and avocado. Sea salt for a brine batch. Is a trip to the post office allowed?  My first batches were all molded in boxes from the post office lined with freezer paper. I have not tried it but wondering if powdered buttermilk would add something to the soap?  Hmmm


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2021)

Basil said:


> I'll head to the grocery store and pick up some coconut oil, olive oil, and spectrum organic shortening ( i've used that too @AliOop


I woke up this morning thinking the same! -- a basic *Trinity of Oils* Soap-- with Olive Oil, not Canola. The difference in price is mere ¢¢¢ per oz, so why not incorporate the unique quality of OO to bring the other oils into saponification?! The recipe in the linked thread is a darn near perfect combo - for hardness, cleansing, conditioning, Sat/Unsat balance, INS 157 (INS value of 160 is so-called "perfect soap".)

I'd check the baking/storage sections for a silicone or plastic loaf pan. Butcher paper, freezer paper or wax paper for lining. I once used a half-gallon milk carton, laid on its side. Fabricated to similate 3.5" W X 8" L X 2.5" D loaf mold.

The big challenge is fragrance. The next time I go to the store, I'm going to check out the bath & body section and the pharmacy to find something that would work. Campho Phenique anyone?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2021)

Tammyfarms said:


> I am curious about the pine tar. Is it for fragrance or something else? What does it add to the soap?  How much do you add. Intriguing.


This is one of those questions that deserves its own thread. Pine Tar Soap has been discussed many times. You could also do a Search using the magnifying glass icon in the upper right corner of this page to learn more. 


Tammyfarms said:


> My first batches were all molded in boxes from the post office lined with freezer paper.


Whoa! No offense intended, but it's perfectly OK to re-purpose a *used* USPS box, but not a new one -- it's illegal.   I only mention that so other Newbies reading this thread don't do it. There's a recent thread on the subject. Take a look:

*CLEVER OR CHEAT?*​


Tammyfarms said:


> I have not tried it but wondering if powdered buttermilk would add something to the soap?  Hmmm


Yes. It's on my list above. Follow the directions for use rate. Add the powder to your warmed oils before adding the lye solution.

*My apologies to the OP for the Hijacks.*  For those who are unaware, a hijack is any *off topic* question or comment that starts another discussion other than the topic in the Title box. Best to start a new thread.


----------



## Basil (Apr 2, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I woke up this morning thinking the same! -- a basic *Trinity of Oils* -- with Olive Oil, not Canola. The difference in price is mere ¢¢¢ per oz, so why not incorporate the unique quality of OO to bring the other oils into saponification?! The recipe in the linked thread is a darn near perfect combo - for hardness, cleansing, conditioning, Sat/Unsat balance, INS 157 (INS value of 160 is so-called "perfect soap".) I'd check the baking/storage sections for a silicone or plastic loaf pan. Butcher paper or wax paper for lining. I once used a half-gallon milk carton, laid on its side. Reworked to similate 3.5" W X 8" L X 2.5" loaf mold.
> 
> The big challenge is fragrance. The next time I go to the store, I'm going to check out the bath & body section and the pharmacy to find something that would work. Campho Phenique anyone?


LOL, I've seen tea tree at our store in the pharmacy section. Might be a good time to use that?


----------



## AliOop (Apr 2, 2021)

Basil said:


> LOL, I've seen tea tree at our store in the pharmacy section. Might be a good time to use that?


Great call on the tea tree EO -- probably lavender EO, too! How could I have forgotten castor oil?! Maybe because I have been buying in large quantities from soap suppliers for awhile.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 2, 2021)

Been there, done that.  Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Crisco Shortening...juice carton.  It was my very first soap.

It was a 'community' soap class. We mixed our lye in glass mason jars. Candy Thermometers. No Stick Blenders...just spoons or whisks.

It was soap.  It got you clean.


----------



## Corsara (Apr 2, 2021)

Tammyfarms said:


> I
> 
> I am curious about the pine tar. Is it for fragrance or something else? What does it add to the soap?  How much do you add. Intriguing.


Like another comment mentioned, take a look in the forum search for some info! I posted my recipe on another thread recently. I'm using it for possible benefits for eczema type issues.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 2, 2021)

A supermarket around here sells bulk gianduja for baking in small 125 g portions, that happen to have the perfect size and shape for individual soap bars, including small test batches. If you can live with a mirror-inverted ♷ sign on the bar.

ETA photo:



(Turns out the recycling code is embossed in a way that is _not_ mirrored.)


----------



## AliOop (Apr 2, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> A supermarket around here sells bulk gianduja for baking in small 125 g portions, that happen to have the perfect size and shape for individual soap bars, including small test batches....


Excellent, then one gets to eat the nougat, too!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 2, 2021)

Kcryss said:


> What a fun challenge!
> 
> View attachment 55745


Almond butter? That's a new one on me! Are you putting it as-is into soap?


----------



## earlene (Apr 2, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> Attention shoppers! You’ve got lye waiting for you at home, but you have no oils, additives or molds. The challenge is to make an excellent soap using at least 3 oils that can be found in virtually any grocery store. As far as additives go, none or many. You MUST pick a mold from products or containers found in the store. Bonus points if you use the contents of said container in your soap



Yep, I have done this many a time since I started soaping.  Probably won't actually participate in your challenge this month though, as I have surgery on Wednesday and already have 2 soaps I want to make prior to being restricted for 6-8 weeks from using my dominant hand post-surgery.  In fact, I don't think I'll be making soap again until probably June.

*Molds:*
I have collected display boxes (free) at the store to use as molds, and they work quite well lined with Freezer Paper (also from the grocer). One of many grocery store cavity silicone molds I have is the state of Texas I got at HEB (my favorite grocery store in Texas). It has 6 individual cavities shaped like the state with a center hole to fill in later with a contrasting soap.  It is a fun mold.  Early in my soaping days and early in my traveling soaping experience, I used buttermilk cartons frequently as my mold and added buttermilk to the soap if I had any left over after drinking it (usually none left over, because I really enjoy buttermilk.) 

*Colorants:*
Grocery store colorants I have used run the gamut of spices, vitamins (carotene gel tabs in the vitamins aisle), powdered foodstuffs (matcha tea for example), eye makeup (with varying degrees of success & failure), even clothing (Rit) dye, although it is not recommended (I had to try it at least once early in my soaping adventure), food coloring & cake frosting colorants (with varying degrees of success & failure), and pretty much all the obvious ones like cocoa powder, activated charcoal, carrots, tomato purée, spinach, avocado, etc.

*Oils:*
As everyone many have mentioned, there are often plenty of oils available for use in many grocery stores.  Almond oil has become harder to find, but the Asian market in the Cities sometimes has it in stock.  In fact, the Asian market is a fun place to shop as there are all sorts of gems that can be found, not only for cooking, but to use in soap as well.  Same for the Mexican mercado, especially for inexpensive herbs for infusion and coloring soap. I have also used Sesame oil, Walnut oil, even Macadamia nut oil in soap, but prefer it in cooking for the nutty flavors they impart.  But the choice of oils in grocery stores seems to have diminished over the years, even when I travel I notice this is the case, so it's not just here in my part of the Midwest.  Now it's mostly OO, CO, Avocado (sometimes, but not always), vegetable shortening (I don't use it, but have in the past), lard (only in some stores, not all & I don't like it in soap anyway), Canola, Sunflower & rarely Safflower oil. Peanut oil and Soybean oils I prefer to avoid in soap, although I have used them in the past.  So for me, the grocery store oils I still use are: OO, CO, Avocado, HO Sunflower & HO Canola when I can find them.  Palm shortening (Spectrum brand) is available in some grocers and I have used it in the past when traveling.  Cocoa butter is carried in some grocers (in the aisle where lip balms and personal care items are sold), castor oil (in the pharmacy or healthcare aisle in some markets.)

*Liquids for lye solution:*
Liquid replacements I have used from the grocer include: aloe vera juice, vinegar, komucha, beer, wine, buttermilk, and of course the obvious distilled water.  I have experimented with lemon juice in smaller amounts (using bottled Real Lemon).  I used to make tea infusions for water replacement quite often, including marshmallow root (actually from a health food store, but it counts as a grocer since it is food they sell), as well as chamomile tea both as water replacement and the tea itself for exfoliation.  I have also used home-made Rejuvalac made with raw grains purchased at my favorite health food store (another specialty grocer.)

*Fragrance:*
Some grocers carry Essential Oils as well, and before I started buying from soap suppliers, I used some of them in soap to varying degrees of success.  Lemongrass is the longest lasting EO in soap in my experience.

*Additives:*
Rice  & rice flower, cornmeal, honey, maple syrup (made my soap too spongy), sugar (any variety), agave syrup (sparingly), salt (avoid sharp salts like Himalayan), coffee (finely ground), tea (IME - dried leaves tend to be very exfoliating in soap, so I stopped using it), plain unflavored yogurt (the cheap stuff - never the Icelandic because it is just too tasty), flowers (many stores sell flowers), etc.

Some grocery items I have recently used more recently include rice  & rice flour (for rice soap), corn silk after husking corn on the cob (for adding to lye solution for a vegan soap in place of spider silk), why I have even made soap using black cherries (for a Soap Challenge Club soap a year or so ago).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 2, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've been at this longer than most of the members. In my early days, I did a lot of experimentation. Off the top of my head, in addition to the base oils already mentioned...
> 
> Sunflower Oil
> Grape Seed Oil
> ...


 WOW Thats quite the list


----------



## Kcryss (Apr 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Almond butter? That's a new one on me! Are you putting it as-is into soap?


Lol, I haven't actually tried it yet. Just thought it would be interesting as part of this challenge thread.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 2, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Excellent, then one gets to eat the nougat, too!


One has to make sacrifies 



earlene said:


> In fact, the Asian market is a fun place to shop as there are all sorts of gems that can be found, not only for cooking, but to use in soap as well.


Yes! I have my castor, rice bran and red palm oil from there. I'm also regularly shopping obscene amounts of peanut butter, various coconut stuff, and underrated goodies like pandanus leaves.


----------



## Tammyfarms (Apr 2, 2021)

​


Zany_in_CO said:


> This is one of those questions that deserves its own thread. Pine Tar Soap has been discussed many times. You could also do a Search using the magnifying glass icon in the upper right corner of this page to learn more.
> 
> Whoa! No offense intended, but it's perfectly OK to re-purpose a *used* USPS box, but not a new one -- it's illegal.   I only mention that so other Newbies reading this thread don't do it. There's a recent thread on the subject. Take a look:
> 
> ...


Sorry and thank you.


----------



## violets2217 (Apr 2, 2021)

Kcryss said:


> What a fun challenge!
> 
> Edit: I only do HP, so the oils/fats during the cook are listed as 1 through 6.
> 
> View attachment 55745


SERIOUSLY, have you used almond butter before? That's so cool! I would never think of that. I've made it many time, but to use in soap?!?!?! AWESOME!


----------



## DMack (Apr 3, 2021)

Basil said:


>


What does lemon juice add to the soap please? Also is the dried parsley for colour or exfoliation?


----------



## Kcryss (Apr 3, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> SERIOUSLY, have you used almond butter before? That's so cool! I would never think of that. I've made it many time, but to use in soap?!?!?! AWESOME!


Haha! No, I have never actually used it in soaping. I took the challenge as more of a "what if" kinda game and sorta made it up as I went along. I did put everything into soapcalc to be sure it would actually work. However, not sure how well the recipe would actually turn out in a real soap pot. 

On the other hand, I do love to eat Almond Butter!  

After posting this I heard from someone else that using real butter in soap is a bad idea and that the soap will stink.
Also, she said soaping with mct oil is a bad idea, even for "after" the cook in hot process. I've never tried it though.


----------



## earlene (Apr 3, 2021)

DMack said:


> What does lemon juice add to the soap please? Also is the dried parsley for colour or exfoliation?


Not Zany, but I have used both.

Parsley for color, in my case, it faded to a light beige or almost colorless in a very short time. 

As for what lemon brings to the soap, in my experience, nothing of note. It consumes some of the lye, though, so an adjustment to the lye is in order if used in large amounts. I only experimented with it and haven't used it in ages because it didn't contribute anything discernible to the soap.


----------



## Basil (Apr 3, 2021)

DMack said:


> What does lemon juice add to the soap please? Also is the dried parsley for colour or exfoliation?


@Zany_in_CO maybe answer this?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2021)

*@Basil*  Sure.
*@DMack* Best to do a search for answers.
When I first started out in 2004 I participated in a year of Soap Swaps that had specific challenges associated with them. I remembered using Reallemon Juice as 1/3 of the liquid to make the lye solution but added at the end of the cook. Dried parsley, as well as any number of dried herbs & spices, were used when I went on a jag to discover which ones worked for natural colorants. It was fun at the time, but I no longer have access to my notes.  

ETA: Just found this link to Mueller Lane Farms NATURAL COLORANT LIST:
*https://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html*


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2021)

Kcryss said:


> After posting this I heard from someone else that using real butter in soap is a bad idea and that the soap will stink.


True. Here are a couple of threads that discuss the subject:

*Used Dairy Butter - Soap Stinks!*
*Dairy Butter & Odor*


----------



## KimW (Apr 3, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> So, an average day then, eh?
> 
> The only thing I use a lot that I _have_ to order in is mica.  I'm in a similar situation to Kim in that shopping locally involves going to multiple shops, but assuming I can use our little town as my supermarket it would be:
> 
> ...


hmmmmmm Bread and Butter Pudding... YUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM  One of my favs.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> SERIOUSLY, have you used almond butter before? That's so cool! I would never think of that. I've made it many time, but to use in soap?!?!?! AWESOME!


There are two kinds of almond butter -- the one BB sells is for cosmetic use.
The one I eat lists a single ingredient: Almonds.
Here's a thread on the subject:

*ALMOND BUTTER*


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 3, 2021)

I’m going to make a small batch of goat milk soap with a high linoleic speciality oil like macadamia or walnut oil if my grocery store has one of them, which I think it will.  It’s not cheap, but I can enjoy what I don’t use for the soap in a salad dressing. I hope to be able to find the cocoa butter in a tube in the personal care section and possibly some shea as well, but I’m not planning to make a high longevity soap, so I won’t need much.  The coconut and olive oils will be easy to find, and if I’m lucky, I may find castor in the pharmacy section. I’ll adjust the recipe to have the linoleic and linolenic fatty acids at 20% of the total, which is above the 15% “safe” limit I usually aim for to avoid the risk of DOS, but I’m thinking of this as an opportunity to experiment a little.  Heck, I might even try a 5% superfat, which I haven’t done since my first months of soap making.  If the rules allow, I might pick up citric acid and baking soda to make some sodium citrate, which will help to protect the fragile oils in the soap.  The milk container will be perfect as a mold and, unless my mood changes, I’ll add just a touch of a plant infused olive oil to a small portion of the batter to get a delicate colored swirl through the soap.  I’ll be happy with whatever scent the natural soap has on it’s own.  Any predictions on the scent?  A little earthy/nutty?


----------



## KimW (Apr 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m going to make a small batch of goat milk soap with a high linoleic speciality oil like macadamia or walnut oil if my grocery store has one of them, which I think it will.  It’s not cheap, but I can enjoy what I don’t use for the soap in a salad dressing. I hope to be able to find the cocoa butter in a tube in the personal care section and possibly some shea as well, but I’m not planning to make a high longevity soap, so I won’t need much.  The coconut and olive oils will be easy to find, and if I’m lucky, I may find castor in the pharmacy section. I’ll adjust the recipe to have the linoleic and linolenic fatty acids at 20% of the total, which is above the 15% “safe” limit I usually aim for to avoid the risk of DOS, but I’m thinking of this as an opportunity to experiment a little.  Heck, I might even try a 5% superfat, which I haven’t done since my first months of soap making.  If the rules allow, I might pick up citric acid and baking soda to make some sodium citrate, which will help to protect the fragile oils in the soap.  The milk container will be perfect as a mold and, unless my mood changes, I’ll add just a touch of a plant infused olive oil to a small portion of the batter to get a delicate colored swirl through the soap.  I’ll be happy with whatever scent the natural soap has on it’s own.  Any predictions on the scent?  A little earthy/nutty?


My unscented soaps made with shea  and cocoa butter have a lovely nutty smell.  Shea alone also has a nutty smell, but it's less pronounced.  The cocoa butter seems to enhance the nutty smell to me, which has always been a surprise.


----------



## VikingChick (Apr 4, 2021)

earlene said:


> One of many grocery store cavity silicone molds I have is the state of Texas I got at HEB (my favorite grocery store in Texas). It has 6 individual cavities shaped like the state with a center hole to fill in later with a contrasting soap.  It is a fun mold.



I have the Texas mold from H‑E‑B too! My son goes to A&M and he thinks I should make a maroon & white soap. 

One of my favorite soaps that I make is a pretty simple goat milk, oatmeal, and honey soap. Oils are lard, olive, coconut. I shop at one of those big one-stop type grocery stores, so in the beauty section I can also get sweet almond oil, and in the pharmacy section I can get my beloved castor oil. I can get EOs there too, but I don’t scent this soap. As others have said, I could use the goat milk container.....or I could use the Pringles can that I washed out and stashed away “just in case“ a while back.


----------



## KimW (Apr 4, 2021)

VikingChick said:


> I have the Texas mold from H‑E‑B too! My son goes to A&M and he thinks I should make a maroon & white soap.


Those are also the colors of OU...just sayin'!


----------



## linne1gi (Apr 4, 2021)

Is there a sign up thread for this month's challenge?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Is there a sign up thread for this month's challenge?







__





						SMF April 2021 Challenge - Lollipop Swirl
					

Welcome to the April 2021 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Lollipop Swirl  The Lollipop Swirl was created by Mater Sam in mid-2020, and exploded across facebook soap groups and internet forums for quite some time. I thought it would be fun to see it make its way to a SMF...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## linne1gi (Apr 4, 2021)

dibbles said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## earlene (Apr 4, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Is there a sign up thread for this month's challenge?



For future reference, look at the top of the page for the monthly SMF Challenge links.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 4, 2021)

earlene said:


> For future reference, look at the top of the page for the monthly SMF Challenge links.
> 
> View attachment 55809


I don’t see that on my iPad using the Chrome or Safari browsers.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 5, 2021)

I think I'll do 20% cocoa butter, 20%CO, 10% avocado oil, 20% RBO and 30% OO all from our local supermarket.  Can't do castor as my local does not have a pharmacy in it.
The water will be 50% aloe juice from my garden and 50% carrot juice ( which will add a bit of colour)
Fragrance will be either lavender or Tea Tree oils which I can get at the supermarket.
Mold: Pringles can.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 5, 2021)

Tammyfarms said:


> Sorry and thank you.


@Tammyfarms The following posts are a fine example of a Hijack where an innocent OT (Off Topic) query can develop into a discussion -- to which I have now added my comment  -- *with apologies to the OP (Original Poster).* 


linne1gi said:


> Is there a sign up thread for this month's challenge?





dibbles said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





linne1gi said:


> Thank you!





earlene said:


> For future reference, look at the top of the page for the monthly SMF Challenge links.
> 
> View attachment 55809





Mobjack Bay said:


> I don’t see that on my iPad using the Chrome or Safari browsers.


@linne1gi, No offense intended, but with OT questions it's best to start a new thread.  You not only reach a larger audience, but other members may benefit from the answer as well.   As it is, this query will get buried in this thread.



KiwiMoose said:


> I think I'll do 20% cocoa butter, 20%CO, 10% avocado oil, 20% RBO and 30% OO all from our local supermarket.


If you're in, I'm in too! I found the perfect mold at breakfast this morning. I happened to have Kodiac Frozen Waffles.





The box is 3.5" W X 2.5" D X 8.5"L = Perfect for a loaf mold. I'm heading over to
*SBM Calculator and Recipe Resizer *
to figure the amount of oils needed for this "mold". I'll use good ole Duck Tape to reinforce it and line it with the wax paper that comes with the lard I'll be using.  I'm excited! I haven't done anything like this in ages!

*@FragranceGuy* 


for this challege! It certainly gets this old lady's juices flowing!!! 

ETA: How could I forget?! When I first made soap I used *Crayola Crayons* to color my mostly animal fat soaps. Both our Safeway and King Soopers carry Crayolas in the kids stuff Dept.


----------



## ImpKit (Apr 6, 2021)

So I don't have the time or the space to actually DO this challenge... but as a thought exercise it's fun!

To that end, I submit the following idea:
Liquid oils: Olive oil, peanut oil, castor oil
Hard oils: Coconut oil, cocoa butter

I'm lucky; I live in a suburb of Seattle. I have PLENTY of different grocery stores, small, large, specialty, etc., around me. But to try to stay true to the intent of the challenge, I've picked oils I can get from at least two different stores (confirmed with their online order click & pick systems).

For this challenge I think I would also pick up coffee beans and brew some cold brew from them using distilled water to use for a lye solution. My area has a lot of stores that carry essential oils so I would pick up some peppermint essential oil for fragrance. Maybe a bit of orange if they have it (I love the combination of orange and peppermint... I wonder how well peppermint, orange, and chocolate would work. Any two of those is good together...). Maybe do two batches of soap, so that one batch isn't made with coffee water and go for a white foam on top; perhaps split this and color a portion of it with cocoa powder to swirl with the coffee-lye batter for visual effect. And now I have a peppermint mocha soap!

For my mold, just plan to use a LOT of peanut oil in the future and buy the kind that comes in a giant box. Decant the rest into other containers so I can use the box as the mold.


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 9, 2021)

I’m glad you all are enjoying this challenge, whether as a thought experiment or as a hands on project. I’ve learned SO much about soap from reading your posts and getting insight into how your creative minds think. I’m planning to make my grocery store batch this weekend. I know my challenge is to make the “best” soap you can from items purchased only from the grocery store, however, as a newb I think I’m going to try using some less popular oils so I can see how they behave. Maybe incorporate some canola and sunflower oils and just try to keep my linoleic below 20. Also, even though my name is FragranceGuy, I’m going to make an unscented batch because I’ve never made unscented soap and I’m curious what it will smell like. I suppose soap smell is a fragrance too  Happy soaping!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 9, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> I’m planning to make my grocery store batch this weekend.


You might want to start a new thread in the *Photo Gallery* with your results. Then the those who want to participate in the GROCERY STORE SOAP CHALLENGE can add our efforts as time allows.   It's a good thing!


----------



## earlene (Apr 9, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> I’m glad you all are enjoying this challenge, whether as a thought experiment or as a hands on project. I’ve learned SO much about soap from reading your posts and getting insight into how your creative minds think. I’m planning to make my grocery store batch this weekend. I know my challenge is to make the “best” soap you can from items purchased only from the grocery store, however, as a newb I think I’m going to try using some less popular oils so I can see how they behave. Maybe incorporate some canola and sunflower oils and just try to keep my linoleic below 20. Also, even though my name is FragranceGuy, I’m going to make an unscented batch because I’ve never made unscented soap and I’m curious what it will smell like. I suppose soap smell is a fragrance too  Happy soaping!!



If you shop at a store that also sells stuff for horses, you could get some neem oil and pine tar and really experiment with some soap smell variants.   Of course those aren't your traditional grocers, but we have such a store nearby where I could get all I need to make soap & a non-traditional meal for myself.  (No fresh produce, though.)


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 9, 2021)

earlene said:


> you could get some neem oil and pine tar...


Haha. Earlene, dear heart, I give you credit for creative thinking but you get a DQ for stretching the concept... as @FragranceGuy stated the challenge in Post #1:

_Attention shoppers! You’ve got lye waiting for you at home, but you have no oils, additives or molds. The challenge is to make an excellent soap using at least 3 oils that can be found in virtually any grocery store. As far as additives go, none or many. You MUST pick a mold from products or containers found in the store. Bonus points if you use the contents of said container in your soap_

Please give it another go. I'm certain with all your experience of soaping while being on the road you can come up with a doozie!_ _


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 9, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO Good idea, that way we won’t have to scroll through this thread to see results. I’m learning soaps and I’m learning forums 

@earlene I’m not familiar with neem oil but I am familiar with pine tar because I live in the Tar Heel State (NC) When I was in elementary school we took a field trip to a location where pine tar is extracted. The fellow giving us a tour asked if anyone wanted to taste it so I volunteered  WOW!!  It was DISGUSTING!!! And I couldn’t get the taste out of my mouth for the rest of the day  So eating pine tar = bad, pine tar in soap = good. I’ll definitely check out neem and look into pine tar. So much to learn, I hope I live a long life


----------



## KimW (Apr 9, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Haha. Earlene, dear heart, I give you credit for creative thinking but you get a DQ for stretching the concept... as @FragranceGuy stated the challenge in Post #1:
> 
> _Attention shoppers! You’ve got lye waiting for you at home, but you have no oils, additives or molds. The challenge is to make an excellent soap using at least 3 oils that can be found in virtually any grocery store. As far as additives go, none or many. You MUST pick a mold from products or containers found in the store. Bonus points if you use the contents of said container in your soap_
> 
> Please give it another go. I'm certain with all your experience of soaping while being on the road you can come up with a doozie!_ _


I dunno...she DID say she could make a meal for herself out of items from that store.  Soooooo - I give it a pass!  Just sayin'


----------



## Basil (Apr 10, 2021)

KimW said:


> I dunno...she DID say she could make a meal for herself out of items from that store.  Soooooo - I give it a pass!  Just sayin'


I have to comment on this one lol! I love our feed stores here! Everything for the animals and the humans! Non traditional meal would be salted peanuts in the shell, pickled beets and pickled eggs, pickled asparagus , applesauce , Jerkey for my husband and gummie bears for dessert . Oops... I may have to go today and look for the soap ingredients too!


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> @Zany_in_CO Good idea, that way we won’t have to scroll through this thread to see results. I’m learning soaps and I’m learning forums ☺
> 
> @earlene I’m not familiar with neem oil but I am familiar with pine tar because I live in the Tar Heel State (NC) When I was in elementary school we took a field trip to a location where pine tar is extracted. The fellow giving us a tour asked if anyone wanted to taste it so I volunteered  WOW!!  It was DISGUSTING!!! And I couldn’t get the taste out of my mouth for the rest of the day  So eating pine tar = bad, pine tar in soap = good. I’ll definitely check out neem and look into pine tar. So much to learn, I hope I live a long life ☺


I was never tempted to taste it!  You are a rare bird!  How did your classmates react?  Oh, and I don't recommend tasting the neem.


----------



## Basil (Apr 10, 2021)

Basil said:


> I have to comment on this one lol! I love our feed stores here! Everything for the animals and the humans! Non traditional meal would be salted peanuts in the shell, pickled beets and pickled eggs, pickled asparagus , applesauce , Jerkey for my husband and gummie bears for dessert . Oops... I may have to go today and look for the soap ingredients too!


Oh gosh now I’ll replying to myself but wondering if using pickled beet juice as a colorant in soap would be doable? Not sure if the color would be pink? Turns brown? But it has the vinegar, salt and sugar... has anyone tried that? 4 in one ?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 10, 2021)

Basil said:


> Turns brown?


Sadly, yes.   
Now can we discuss the matter of you replying to your own post?


----------



## Basil (Apr 10, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Sadly, yes.
> Now can we discuss the matter of you replying to your own post?
> View attachment 55967


I THOUGHT maybe you had tried it @Zany_in_CO !!!


----------



## Johnez (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh this is the perfect challenge for me as I just started and just got nearly everything already locally. Only exception would be stick blender off Amazon since Wally world didn't have one in stock. So does Walmart and Whole Foods count as "grocery" lol? Just found out I can get tons of EOs at WF for a decent price for whole ounces instead of half oz bottles like Wally world sells.

Considering making this recipe from Prairie Homestead:









						Homemade Hot Process Soap Recipe
					

Hot process soap is my favorite type of soap to make! It's simple and fast, and this tutorial will walk you through all the important details.




					www.theprairiehomestead.com
				





10 oz olive oil
20 oz coconut oil
9 oz distilled water
4.78 oz 100% pure lye
Essential oils for scent (optional)
Being that I have a small crockpot I might have to halve this recipe as I don't want an overflow accident. Would you guys say this is a good recipe to start with? I'm kinda interested in HP soaps and this one has the fewest ingredients I've found.


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2021)

Johnez said:


> Oh this is the perfect challenge for me as I just started and just got nearly everything already locally. Only exception would be stick blender off Amazon since Wally world didn't have one in stock. So does Walmart and Whole Foods count as "grocery" lol? Just found out I can get tons of EOs at WF for a decent price for whole ounces instead of half oz bottles like Wally world sells.
> 
> Considering making this recipe from Prairie Homestead:
> 
> ...


First, I couldn't tolerate the harshness of 66% Coconut oil soap.
Second, you need to run it through a lye calculator, and for every change you would make to it.
Third, the author  does not address how to determine EO safe usage and this is a serious issue.

So, no, I would not say this is a good recipe.  Quite the reverse.


----------



## Johnez (Apr 10, 2021)

earlene said:


> First, I couldn't tolerate the harshness of 66% Coconut oil soap.
> Second, you need to run it through a lye calculator, and for every change you would make to it.
> Third, the author  does not address how to determine EO safe usage and this is a serious issue.
> 
> So, no, I would not say this is a good recipe.  Quite the reverse.



Thanks! I decided to make a 2/3 batch before your reply (oops) and will reevaluate with the soapcalc for the next batch. I guess this will be one of the learning batches. Perhaps I'll keep these on the sink as a hand wash. :-/ With regards to EOs I went a little conservative at .5 oz total split between bergamot and mandarin EO.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 10, 2021)

@Basil  Yes! And boy was I disappointed when that gorgeous color didn't work! I also tried Beet Powder. That was a no go also.


----------



## Basil (Apr 11, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Basil  Yes! And boy was I disappointed when that gorgeous color didn't work! I also tried Beet Powder. That was a no go also.


I bought beet powder LOL. Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## Sudds (Apr 11, 2021)

I actually picked up hemp oil at the grocery store a couple of weeks ago, this is a huge employee-owned store located only in WI and it has all sorts of wonderful things that you can't get at your regular stores. Their organic flours are the most reasonable around and it saves me a 1.5 hr. ride to the Mennonite store, which I love but don't like going there in the winter..roads are crummy!


----------



## Rockin Robin (Apr 11, 2021)

Sudds said:


> I actually picked up hemp oil at the grocery store a couple of weeks ago, this is a huge employee-owned store located only in WI and it has all sorts of wonderful things that you can't get at your regular stores. Their organic flours are the most reasonable around and it saves me a 1.5 hr. ride to the Mennonite store, which I love but don't like going there in the winter..roads are crummy!


I am curious which Wisconsin store as I am from Wisconsin as well. Woodman's? I love hemp oil in soap and use it all the time.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 11, 2021)

Johnez said:


> Oh this is the perfect challenge for me as I just started and just got nearly everything already locally.





Perfect challenge indeed!
When I first started making soap in 2004 "Grocery Store Soap" was widely popular for newbies. Don't forget to scavenge the store shelves for a mold -- not just to get bonus credit but to feed your creative juices as well. FUN!


Johnez said:


> Considering making this recipe from Prairie Homestead:
> Would you guys say this is a good recipe to start with?


Sorry Darlin'. That recipe gets 2 thumbs down -- not just from me but most likely from *every* experienced soapmaker reading this thread. Like me, they don't want to curb your enthusiasm. You sound confident enough to choose "learning something" over "being offended" by someone's well-intentioned advice that differs from your thinking. 


Johnez said:


> I'm kinda interested in HP soaps and this one has the fewest ingredients I've found.


I have no problem with HP if that is your preference. CP is generally recommended for beginners so you may want to rethink that decision. Simply bring the batch to trace and pour. HP can be a bit tricky -- not knowing what to expect during the cook. Take care not to overcook! 

Good thinking! -- to go with the fewest ingredients. Coconut Oil and Olive Oil are standard in many soap recipes. BUT. If you adjust your %s, add one more ingredient like Crisco (the one with the pie crust on the label) you will have a far more satisfactory result and a good foundation to build on. See *Basic Trinity of Oils Starter Formula* in the Beginners Forum. Substitute Crisco for the Palm and *run it through a lye calculator as referenced in this thread. *

Also download the attachment in that thread to see how to enter your formula. It is best to use the default settings to start with. You can mess around with the settings later, once you understand why you might want to do that.  


Johnez said:


> Thanks! I decided to make a 2/3 batch before your reply (oops) and will reevaluate with the soapcalc for the next batch.


It is a common Newbie mistake to think you can just cut everything down to 2/3 batch. Doesn't work that way. It is highly recommended that you start with small 12-16 oz. batches of oils and run EVERY recipe through a *lye calculator*. Less waste in the long run.  Take some time to play with it. It will be one of the best tools in your soapmaker's tool box.


Johnez said:


> With regards to EOs I went a little conservative at .5 oz total split between bergamot and mandarin EO.


Good thinking! 0.5 oz. is the Default setting for Fragrance on the calculator mentioned above. However, when using EOs, the amount varies widely. You must do your homework before using in soap. There are so many things that can go wrong. This has been discussed here many times. Use the magnifying glass icon in the upper right corner of this page to search for more info. 

Last but not least, I encourage you to take some time to peruse the *Beginner's Forum* for "Tried and True" recipes as well as Forum knowledge. In order for us to best help you, it's a good idea to tell us a little about yourself in the *Introduction Forum*, your other interests and whatever else you like, but especially your knowledge and experience about soapmaking to date.


----------



## Johnez (Apr 11, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO Thanks for the response, and yeah I try to choose the more useful route of learning rather than getting offended. Sometimes I fall short but eh I'm human!

With regards to trinity, yup that one is my next challenge. I wish I would have started there first.

I've done some reading on EOs, of prime concern is safety. I've read of the the photosensitivity issues with regards to many citrus oils, the irritant potential with clove and cinnamon (I guess this is why Bay Rum shaving soap and after shave have issues for some) and have checked out the thread listing the toxic potential for some EOs even in very small doses. I'm sticking with simple stuff for now but as I branch out I'm definitely going with safety first and conservative.

And yep the beginners forum will likely be my home for a while!

Oh! Almost forgot the pics of the grocery story I made. It appears I didn't tamp it down enough, but overall I'm pleased that I even got it to the stage that could actually cut it. I'll make a thread in Beginners Forum for the soap so as not to derail this one to ask for suggestions. Thanks again guys, so many helpful responses here!


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 11, 2021)

Johnez said:


> So does Walmart and Whole Foods count as "grocery" lol? Just found out I can get tons of EOs at WF for a decent price for whole ounces instead of half oz bottles like Wally world sells.



Yes! Any place you can buy groceries counts. If your local convenience store sells milk and limited fresh produce, that counts. Tools and lye can be owned or purchased elsewhere. I didn’t lay out specific guidelines for this challenge because I wanted it to be somewhat flexible and I’m mostly interested in what wonderful ideas you all come up with. However, I’ll clarify some points. Oils, additives and molds are the primary requirements to be purchased from your grocery store. Aka, no ingredients should go into your soap if it was purchased online. You’re welcome to go to multiple grocery stores and, again, I define a grocery store as a place that sells at least milk and fresh produce. I hope this helps!! Have fun


----------



## Sudds (Apr 11, 2021)

Rockin Robin said:


> I am curious which Wisconsin store as I am from Wisconsin as well. Woodman's? I love hemp oil in soap and use it all the time.


Woodman's it is!  I went to a place that produces CBD oil and they told me to go to Woodman's! LOL! I use the Waukesha on main street, there are two in Madison, one on the east side and one on the west side, Kenosha, Oak Creek & Milwaukee. I stay away from their meat for the most part and never buy from the deli, (that's from the guy that works there!) Happy shopping!


----------



## Rockin Robin (Apr 12, 2021)

Lucky me! I'm in Kenosha. Thank you for the info


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 12, 2021)

Here’s a link to where to post your photos of your grocery store soap 






						Grocery Store Soap Challenge Photo Thread
					

Hey Soap Heads! I made my grocery store soap yesterday and removed it from the mold today. I’m rather pleased for my 3rd batch of soap. Here’s what I did...  I used lard, coconut oil, sunflower and canola for my oils. I made a 1lb batch and used a Lay’s Stax container for my mold. For color I...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 13, 2021)

I may actually give this a bash tomorrow. I'm curious now to see if I can do any better with the materials I used to use, after months of practice, or if the investment in better kit has made most of the difference...


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 13, 2021)

Hmm, I finally decided to _not_ take part in this challenge, although it is fun and intriguing, yet in a more … well, minimalist way than elsewhere. It would have exceeded the soapmaking budget that I can justify towards myself. 

But I don't want to withhold the recipe I came up with (and skim that bonus points for usage of the mould contents). Since it is purely imaginative, I'm feeling bad posting it into the gallery thread, so it goes here instead.

Go, come with me for a short trip to the supermarket – the shopping list isn't long! Since today is a friendly and sunny spring day, we'll take the opportunity to have a bike ride.
After chaining the bicycles and grabbing our saddlebags, we enter the store, and head straight towards the oils. But wait! On the way, we already come by the Asia shelf and take a can of *coconut milk (25%ppo = 4.5% coconut oil in the oil blend)* with us. Later on, at the oils, we find out that our favourite locally sourced canola is sold out, so we take a bottle of cheap no-name *refined canola oil (60%)* along. A quick peek on the label: 25.5% poly-unsaturated fats – Phew, that'll be low enough in the final recipe, so that the SMF know-it-all's wouldn't complain about exceeding DOSsiness.

We amble into the confectionery and baking section, and take a cup of *baking gianduja/nougat (20%ppo = 4.6% hazelnut oil + 2.2 cocoa butter)* with us – wait, let's better take two! We had no breakfast today, and we need the cups as soap moulds anyway. Would IrishLass intervene with our evil plan to overshoot her favourite sugar addition level by a factor of nearly two? Whatever. We'll need it to add some nice brown colour to it anyway, and the cocoa and hazelnut oils are just luxurious; let alone the smell! Hope that some of it makes it over into the finished soap.
Finally, we make a detour to the romantic home decoration section, and pick up a bag of *canola wax candles (29%)*.
Difficult to tell if the cashier is frowning under her face mask upon our weird selection of items, or if she's only tired and looking forward to weekend already. On the way home, we agree that the sunshine and the trees blossoming everywhere actually don't justify doing anything inside, and decide we should have a siesta with a hot beverage and a good book (or just watching the birds building nests and the bumblebees getting nectar-drunk) later on in the afternoon.

Anyway, we're here for some serious work. Once at home, let's see what we've brought with us:




Since @FragranceGuy didn't put restrictions on lye, we calculate our soap recipe with 5% KOH replacement, and dissolve *12.6%ppo NaOH and 1.1%ppo KOH* in as little water as possible (3% lye discount). Thank you that you've opened the coconut milk can already! Actually, it'd be more useful to first get these annoying candles out of their casings, and the wicks out…
Some time later, we've managed to peel out the canola wax, weigh it, melt it up in a pot on the stovetop and step-wise add the canola oil – all while attempting to not eat up _all_ of the gianduja early. Mind to switch on the oven already, at lowest level?

We chop up the gianduja addition, throw it into our soaping cup, and add just enough of the hot canola mix to stir it into a smooth, brown liquid. Then we add the coconut milk and the remaining canola, and stick-blend to emulsion. What, you insist on adding ROE? C'mon, that's against the rules of the challenge! We didn't source it in the supermarket! On the other hand … what they don't know won't hurt them … and in the end, it's us who have to deal with rancid soap or not, in a year coming.

Carefully dribbling the lye solution into the murky mayonnaise, everything combines with the help of our merciless mains-operated magic wand. Whoa, look at that colour! The alkaline makes the cocoa turn darker, and the dirty cappuccino colour quickly turns into something that doesn't look too different from the original gianduja. How convenient that we have the empty little PP cups at hand already, pedantically cleaned by the tongue of a true gourmet!

Little later, we notice onset of trace. We place the moulds on a baking sheet and fill them up with the soap batter, 125 g each, just like the gianduja, so easy to confuse! A spatula helps to scrape the last drips of paste out of the beaker. They try to fool us with false trace from the solidifying canola wax? Hehe, no chance – it's CPOP time!
Once in the oven, we eventually have time for some patience! Let's catch our breath, soak the tools in hot water, take off the gloves and glasses, and look up a delicious, infernally spicy Thai recipe to use up that half-empty can of coconut milk. Actually, for some inexplicable reason I'm not hungry at all … but we should use up that ginger in the fridge soon, we have fresh lemongrass, and, by the way, when did we have rice last time?
(Should I tell you about that one recipe that claims for 15%ppo rice purée?)

And so the endless story of soapmaking continues …


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 13, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl  I love it!! Thanks for “participating.” That was very entertaining and I learned a lot


----------



## Sudds (Apr 14, 2021)

earlene said:


> I was never tempted to taste it!  You are a rare bird!  How did your classmates react?  Oh, and I don't recommend tasting the neem.


I don't recommend smelling the neem oil either, it reminds me of toe jamb, I know disgusting description....it is what it is!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 14, 2021)

So I tried this today, what an experience!

To enhance that "first batch" feeling I decided to try something I've never done before and add honey to the soap.

The full set of ingredients, all sourced within my legally sanctioned travel area, are:

Beef tallow (butcher)
Coconut oil (convenience store)
Olive oil (likewise)
Honey (ditto)
Goats milk (same again)
Paprika (ibid)
Cinnamon and lemon EOs (pharmacy)
Distilled water (as previous)
And the lye was from the hardware store in the same village.



Right at the beginning I got carried away and mixed some of the paprika-infused olive oil in with the rest... Most of it I held back, but the two parts are destined to be more similar than I intended.

I mixed the lye with distilled water 1:1, and the remaining liquid measured out in goat's milk.

While the lye was returning to room temperature, I warmed the honey and milk together until it looked completely homogeneous.

I cut the roof off the goats milk carton and stood it on end to try its performance as a column mould.  Here it is wedged in a flour container for security.



I was hoping to avoid a runaway trace so I decided to try tempering the milk and honey in the oils before adding the lye.  I warmed those all gently together until the oils were decently melted, but the milk was not interested in mixing in.




The lye by this point was fairly cool, so I stirred it in very gradually.  The temperature just after stirring together was 54.4, as I stirred it with a spatula over the next 5 minutes, it rose to 61.4, and the mixture started giving off a biscuity or shortbready aroma... 



(At this point, 18:55, I reckoned I wouldn't be much longer, so told husband to go ahead and order pizza...)

From the peak of 61.4, the temperature started dropping again, and I took out the SB and gave it a couple of zaps.  It looked like it was coming to emulsion, and to be honest I was getting a little bored of stirring so I put in the EO, in the expectation that the cinnamon would accelerate trace.

However, it remained stubbornly fluid; at about 19:10 it was looking like a thin caramel sauce, complete with crystallizing sugar.  I convinced myself it was basically at emulsion and spilt off about a third to colour with the extra paprika oil.




By 19:15 (after continuously stirring both parts and no change) I was starting to get concerned about the pizza timing and reintroduced the SB.  After a bit more blending on high, I suddenly got a strong ammonia smell from the larger part, and it definitely moved to a light trace.

Encouraged, I repeated the same in the smaller jug, and was rewarded with a powerful stench around 19:25.

The sudden arrival of the pizza at this stage stopped me from trying to get it any thicker, so I poured it as evenly as I could into opposite corners of the carton and gave it a swirl with a long thin spatula.




It then went to live in the sink while we ate our pizza, just in case of unexpected honey side-effects.

It's now 20:25 and it seems to have solidified somewhat, although I suspect if I stirred it I would discover a medium to thick trace...  I can't get the camera to capture the swirl, but I can see a hint of it when I get the light just right.  Temperature is about 27 degrees so I think it's safe to stop worrying about volcanoes (hopefully!)

Will let you all know tomorrow how it turns out!


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 14, 2021)

@Tara_H  OMG! I’m drooling to see how this batch turns out! Ingredients purchased within the challenge  parameters  Creative juices flowing  Descriptive updates  I couldn’t ask for more!!!  Yes, I selfishly created this challenge because I wanted to learn, but I’m THRILLED that fellow soap makers are having fun AND making great soap. If anyone wants to save me a half bar to sample, I promise I won’t cry. Well, maybe tears of joy


----------



## Corsara (Apr 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Later on, at the oils, we find out that our favourite locally sourced canola is sold out, so we take a bottle of cheap no-name *refined canola oil (60%)* along. A quick peek on the label: 25.5% poly-unsaturated fats – Phew, that'll be low enough in the final recipe, so that the SMF know-it-all's wouldn't complain about exceeding DOSsiness.


I loved reading your whole post! Could you elaborate on the canola oil and tendancy to DOS? I've used some recently just because I'm out of all my other oils, and wanted to test some stuff, but I'm assuming I can't store these for too long.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 15, 2021)

We have grocery soap!

You can just about see the swirls in this pic:



It took its time setting up and I got impatient, but I think maybe the goats milk carton wasn't entirely dry because there seem to be different levels of setting?



Cut and laid out, fingerprints, cardboard shreds and all in true noob style  



So far we have lather and no zap, so definitely soap! The lemon doesn't seem to have lasted at all, or at least it's not detectable over the cinnamon. I'll tidy them up a bit once they've hardened some more.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 15, 2021)

Corsara said:


> I loved reading your whole post!


Thank you! Initially, I wanted to wrap up my cancelled idea in some shape that adds something to it besides bare numbers. It got a bit out of hand; writing up took about as long as making the actual soap (minus the clean-up work that by far wasn't as messy).



Corsara said:


> Could you elaborate on the canola oil and tendancy to DOS? I've used some recently just because I'm out of all my other oils, and wanted to test some stuff, but I'm assuming I can't store these for too long.


First, the anecdotal part: Canola is one of the most readily available oils here, so I used to use it as a base oil in quite some of my early recipes – and regretted this choice to various degrees. First, I never got bars that were reasonably hard and lasting, even with addition of palm, coconut and cocoa butter. More traumatically, I had my first and worst encounter with DOS in a high-canola soap. Just by the (awfully long) cure time it had become hard and lathered fine, it got brownish spots all over and smelled off.

I became a lot more cautious about poly-unsaturated fatty acids since then. There is some consensus floating around DIY soapmakers that above about 15% PUFAs, the DOS risk increases significantly. Without having scientifically challenged this number, I so far was spared with DOS since then (and, herewith, have become one of the know-it-all's from the SMF to tell others about such “limits”  ).

With respect to the content of linoleic acid, canola (along with rice bran, peanut. almond and a few other oils) lies somewhere in between the go-to base oils (olive, HO seed oils, hard oils, lard…) without quantity limit, and the high-linoleic “luxury” oils (sunflower, safflower, sesame, hemp, poppy, flaxseed…) that are usually added in small quantities at best, not only for rancidity reasons. In a robust recipe, with proper curing/storage, and, ideally, chemical precautions (ROE, chelators), canola and friends can make up for a major fraction of the oils. (My early recipes had neither.)
That's where the 60% number comes from: 60%×25.5%=15.3%, reasonably close to the “magical” 15% as long as no other ingredients adds linoleic acid. However, it is difficult to brute-force such a canola-rich recipe anywhere near agreeable hardness with natural ingredients alone, that's why I (would have) added the hydrogenated canola wax to up the hardness numbers.


Slightly off-topic: If the soaping bug bit me, and I had to make something canola-heavy, I'd opt for a lovely liquid soap (@FragranceGuy didn't exclude them). 70% canola (decent quality in a clear glass bottle), 20% coconut, 10% Styrian pumpkin seed oil (for a faux olive oil colour), and a ton of potassium citrate. Then, for zero-waste attitude (and the competition style scores), fill the LS back into the bottle in which the canola came.

ETA: Rancidity and DOS | Soapy Stuff


----------



## Corsara (Apr 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Thank you! Initially, I wanted to wrap up my cancelled idea in some shape that adds something to it besides bare numbers. It got a bit out of hand; writing up took about as long as making the actual soap (minus the clean-up work that by far wasn't as messy).
> 
> 
> First, the anecdotal part: Canola is one of the most readily available oils here, so I used to use it as a base oil in quite some of my early recipes – and regretted this choice to various degrees. First, I never got bars that were reasonably hard and lasting, even with addition of palm, coconut and cocoa butter. More traumatically, I had my first and worst encounter with DOS in a high-canola soap. Just by the (awfully long) cure time it had become hard and lathered fine, it got brownish spots all over and smelled off.
> ...


Thank you!! I was looking at my canola bottle, and trying to figure out where to find this number.. maybe I need to post a picture on a new thread.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 15, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Thank you!! I was looking at my canola bottle, and trying to figure out where to find this number.. maybe I need to post a picture on a new thread.


This thread was about sunflower oil, but the same applies to canola (just that the range of poly-unsaturated FAs isn't quite as high).


----------



## Corsara (Apr 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> This thread was about sunflower oil, but the same applies to canola (just that the range of poly-unsaturated FAs isn't quite as high).


Thank you! My local stores don't seem to sell sunflower oil, else I would prefer that


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Thank you! Initially, I wanted to wrap up my cancelled idea in some shape that adds something to it besides bare numbers. It got a bit out of hand; writing up took about as long as making the actual soap (minus the clean-up work that by far wasn't as messy).
> 
> 
> First, the anecdotal part: Canola is one of the most readily available oils here, so I used to use it as a base oil in quite some of my early recipes – and regretted this choice to various degrees. First, I never got bars that were reasonably hard and lasting, even with addition of palm, coconut and cocoa butter. More traumatically, I had my first and worst encounter with DOS in a high-canola soap. Just by the (awfully long) cure time it had become hard and lathered fine, it got brownish spots all over and smelled off.
> ...



@ResolvableOwl  Thank you for your detailed response to @Corsara  ‘s question about canola oil. My fist batch of soap had a high linoleic percentage and I ALMOST had a problem with DOS early on, about a month into curing. I developed a few brownish liquid-y spots on my soap. I wiped them away and carved a small portion from my soap. So far it seems to be fine. I wasn’t aware of what roles fatty acids play in soap at the time. My linoleic was 29% for that batch. I have to say, the high linoleic soap is a better soap (to my tastes) compared to a high oleic/low linoleic soap I made later. So I wonder, how far can I push my linoleic percentage while maintaining a reasonable defense against DOS? That’s the question with which I’m moving forward. I’m fairly confident that less than 20% linoleic is probably workable. I’m beginning to wonder if linoleic fatty acids are the lovely soap factor that gets the short end because it’s difficult to predict. In regards to your observations about the hardness of your canola oil soaps, I did notice that my last grocery store batch was more soft after 24 hours in the mold than my previous soaps. This was the first time I used canola, might not be a coincidence..


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 15, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> We have grocery soap!
> 
> You can just about see the swirls in this pic:
> View attachment 56125
> ...



That color is downright BEAUTIFUL!! Can you please share how you infused your oils and how long? Thanks


----------



## earlene (Apr 16, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> @ResolvableOwl  Thank you for your detailed response to @Corsara  ‘s question about canola oil. My fist batch of soap had a high linoleic percentage and I ALMOST had a problem with DOS early on, about a month into curing. I developed a few brownish liquid-y spots on my soap. I wiped them away and carved a small portion from my soap. So far it seems to be fine. I wasn’t aware of what roles fatty acids play in soap at the time. My linoleic was 29% for that batch. I have to say, the high linoleic soap is a better soap (to my tastes) compared to a high oleic/low linoleic soap I made later. So I wonder, how far can I push my linoleic percentage while maintaining a reasonable defense against DOS? That’s the question with which I’m moving forward. I’m fairly confident that less than 20% linoleic is probably workable. I’m beginning to wonder if linoleic fatty acids are the lovely soap factor that gets the short end because it’s difficult to predict. In regards to your observations about the hardness of your canola oil soaps, I did notice that my last grocery store batch was more soft after 24 hours in the mold than my previous soaps. This was the first time I used canola, might not be a coincidence..


Perhaps with a lower to Zero SF, and chelators/antioxidant additives you might manage DOS-free high Linoleic soaps.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 16, 2021)

@FragranceGuy @Corsara @earlene and anyone else: I've out-sourced linoleic/DOS discussion into a new thread.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 16, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> That color is downright BEAUTIFUL!! Can you please share how you infused your oils and how long? Thanks


Finally finished work and can check my notes for you!

I made a batch of infused oil with 165g olive oil and 13.5g paprika.  I left it to infuse by itself overnight, then I got impatient! I put it on the pancake maker (electric griddle) at about 40 degrees C and left it there from about 10 am until the evening.  I strained it, tilting carefully to leave the sludge at the bottom as much as possible, and used 50g of the strained oil as part of the 450g of recipe base oils.

I'm not expecting it to stay that colour forever since natural colours notoriously fade, but I'm hoping that wherever it ends up will be appropriate for cinnamon.

Here are the soaps all prettied up! Still a little rustic, but only to a very acceptable level, I think.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 16, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> Here’s a link to where to post your photos of your grocery store soap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oopsie. I messed up. I deleted my mold post and moved it to the *GROCERY STORE SOAP CHALLENGE - Photo Thread*


----------



## Corsara (Apr 17, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Finally finished work and can check my notes for you!
> 
> I made a batch of infused oil with 165g olive oil and 13.5g paprika.  I left it to infuse by itself overnight, then I got impatient! I put it on the pancake maker (electric griddle) at about 40 degrees C and left it there from about 10 am until the evening.  I strained it, tilting carefully to leave the sludge at the bottom as much as possible, and used 50g of the strained oil as part of the 450g of recipe base oils.
> 
> ...


I would love to know how well the colour lasts! So pretty


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 17, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 18, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> infused oil with 165g olive oil and 13.5g paprika.
> I strained it, tilting carefully to leave the sludge at the bottom as much as possible, and used 50g
> I'm not expecting it to stay that colour forever since natural colours notoriously fade, but I'm hoping that wherever it ends up will be appropriate for cinnamon.


Well done! Good for you that you strained the paprika out before adding it to the batch.   I didn't do that the last time I used it and it was scratchy!
While natural colors do tend to fade over time, a lot depends on the oils used. The tallow in your recipe may help to hold the color.  At least, that's been my experience.
I'm a little concerned about using cinnamon for fragrance.  It should be used with a light touch otherwise it can be VERY irritating.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 19, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm a little concerned about using cinnamon for fragrance. It should be used with a light touch otherwise it can be VERY irritating


Good call out!  I'm only intending to use this as hand soap at the sink and it doesn't have huge amounts of cinnamon, but yes, I should have pointed that out considering this is a learning thread!


----------



## KimW (Apr 29, 2021)

Ah...hmmmm...ahh...  I just noticed the challenge is for at least three oils.  The sunflower oil blend is Sunflower and Corn Oil.  May I get passed to use this as two oils @FragranceGuy?


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 29, 2021)

KimW said:


> Ah...hmmmm...ahh...  I just noticed the challenge is for at least three oils.  The sunflower oil blend is Sunflower and Corn Oil.  May I get passed to use this as two oils @FragranceGuy?



That is perfectly acceptable! The only reason I specified at least 3 oils is because I want to learn from you all and if everyone made Castile or 100% CO with 20% SF I might not learn as much. I selfishly created this challenge to learn. This is an unofficial challenge, and I think the rules should be flexible. Robert Frost famously said (paraphrasing to the best of my recollection) “Writing poetry without rhyme is like playing tennis without a net.” That’s where I’m coming from. I don’t care if you follow the rules to a T, I just hope that you buy the tennis ball in person from a store


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 1, 2021)

My fresh (two weeks cured) grocery store soap is already my best soap! I’m happy because I would hope that each batch would get better, but considering that I plan on experimenting a lot in the beginning, I figure I’ll have plenty of ups and downs. Jessica raved about this “uncured” soap and enjoyed it more than the soap I made specifically for her. This surprised me because her soap used OO for soft oils whereas the grocery store batch used less popular canola and sunflower oils. I did this out of curiosity and also because of discussions about linoleic fatty acids with @ResolvableOwl The linoleic value is 18% and although I can’t speak to longevity or long term problems with DOS I can say that it’s a surprisingly lovely soap. Jessica specifically mentioned that she enjoys how easily it washes off the skin and how clean she feels without feeling overly cleaned. I’m happy  More inspiration for the next batch!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 1, 2021)

I know what you mean. Once you've reached an agreement with yourself, to have made the greatest soap of all time, the next iteration comes out of cure to be _even better!_ Don't expect this was the last time this happened.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 1, 2021)

Okay. I eventually got weak and decided to actually, IRL, take part in this challenge too!

Since I love to make things needlessly complicated, I decided to combine this with my initiation to proper cream soap via the famous *Lindy cream soap*.

The original oil blend can be, up to the P/S ratio and <1% SAP deviation (lye amount), replaced by things I've already bought in a grocery store/drugstore/supermarket (or got at by similar means): 55% *canola wax* (calculated as soy wax), 23% *HO safflower oil* and 19% *coconut oil*.

The extra glycerol was difficult. Good thing that a local supermarket had *fog machines* for sale an age ago, and my dad bought one, that's now catching dust somewhere – but clever me has secured the *fog fluid*, which happens to be a 20% aqueous solution of *propylene glycol*. I took the artistic liberty to replace the propane-1,2,3-triol (glycerol) by this propane-1,2-diol (140%ppo fog fluid), plus a 6%ppo pinch of pentane-1,2,3,4,5-pentol (*xylitol*) from the hipstery sweeteners shelf. These two have to somehow provide/replace the emollient properties of glycerol. Haven't heard of glycerol in a grocery store/supermarket, but fog fluid _at least once_ .
For reasons discussed later, another candle, this time the cheapest, most rustic looking white candle advertised as 100% *stearin* (stearic/palmitic acid blend) came in handy for the infamous “super cream” of the Lindy recipe.
I also left out the kaolin clay.


Arguably, I am an exceptionally lazy person (particularly when it comes to clean stick blenders). So I will use the canola wax as the main source of stearic acid (and for a small extra kick of glycerol), and exploit its properties to cut down on mechanical tools. I prepared the lye solution (3.6%ppo NaOH + 13.1%ppo KOH) in as little fog fluid as possible and heated it up in a hot water bath. Once above the melting point of the canola wax, I added it, and waited until molten. Note that the amount of oils added here is, contrary to the original recipe, not sufficient to eat up all lye, so the batter will stay lye-heavy for now. I then swapped the hot water bath for *cold water*, and stirred until reaching deliberate *false trace*, all the way down until the batter fully solidified – and let rest the clump for one day of partial *CP saponification*. The idea is that the very hard fat (“wax”) retains an appreciable interface with the lye, so unlike separation with liquid(ish) oils, a noticeable reaction will occur.
The next day, I put it into a hot water bath once again, and the batter quickly melted up and – separated . There is no such thing as a free lunch, I guess. It turned out that I needed pretty much the same *1½ hours of HP cooking* like mentioned by Lindy, until the batter reached applesauce/mashed potato consistency, and I could consider the “extra” stearic saponification as largely done. At least I didn't need to SB yet.
Enter the oleic and lauric oils. They blended/melted into the batter quickly, and made it a more malleable, creamy-silky mash. I left them alone for *another day of CP*, this time at abundantly positive superfat. The *split saponification* stages were required to match the fatty acid/superfat profile of the original recipe: The stearic acid (that I wanted to avoid because not only I hate how it instantaneously forms hard soap with lye) should exist fully saponified, and the superfats (partially cleaved oil molecules) originate from the natural oils (almond-coconut-shea, or safflower-coconut, resp.). If I had added all oils at the beginning, chances are, the superfat contains major amounts of un- or partially saponified canola wax – clearly an inacceptable intervention into the recipe, which I intend to adhere to as faithfully as the challenge would allow .
Heated up another time in the water bath, I added the *super cream* along the rest of the water/fog fluid: 6%ppo xylitol, and some shavings (3%ppo) of the stearin candle. At this time, we're comfortably in the positive superfat regime, so we wouldn't have lye left any more to convert canola wax into stearic acid for us. So we have to rely on the candlemakers as suppliers of pre-made fatty acid.
To some (initial) astonishment, after a few minutes of simmering, the soap had become *clear and runny liquid*. The surprise was not long, when I realised that the original instructions are essentially a (mediocre) *melt&pour base recipe* – augmented by propylene glycol, which is arguably an even better-performing M&P solvent than glycerol. So I patiently waited for the fluid to cool down. It gradually became thicker and opaque, until, about at body temperature, it developed a beautiful pearlescent shimmer when stirred/kneaded. Oddly enough, later on the cream became a bit thinner again, and the colour became a thick white, think of toothpaste.
Finally, I scooped the paste into the coconut oil jar, to hand it over into its infamous “rotting” phase. No idea yet at which consistency I'll eventually like it to have, maybe I'll add some water at some time in the future. Anyway, I herewith apply for the laziest and boldest *original container usage bonus trophy*.
The first jump into cream soap making, zero stearic-HP-soap-on-a-stick(blender) troubles, actual hands-on participation in @FragranceGuy's challenge (besides eloquent parlando), and no usage (and cleaning) of any kitchen machines – what to expect more?

ETA: Yes, you can expect photos. People love photos!



Disclaimer: Yes, I cheated. Please forgive me. I didn't actually waste fog fluid, but combined it from pure propylene glycol and water. I also subbed palm kernel oil for coconut, since I don't have CO atm and didn't want to buy some.


----------



## KimW (May 1, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Since I love to make things needlessly complicated,


But I learn so much from your complications!  



ResolvableOwl said:


> (*xylitol*) from the hipstery sweeteners shelf.


Hey now - that there's "Birchwood Sugar" where I come from.  Better than molasses (that's moooooeeeeelasses, btw).   



ResolvableOwl said:


> Disclaimer: Yes, I cheated. Please forgive me. I didn't actually waste fog fluid, but combined it from pure propylene glycol and water. I also subbed palm kernel oil for coconut, since I don't have CO atm and didn't want to buy some.


You know what - stop it.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 1, 2021)

You're coming from the sweeteners shelf, you sweetie?

Yes, I really should better stop now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 1, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Since I love to make things needlessly complicated, I decided to combine this with my initiation to proper cream soap via the famous *Lindy cream soap*.


Good for you! I'm delighted you decided to join in. That's quite an experiment. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 2, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Okay. I eventually got weak and decided to actually, IRL, take part in this challenge too!
> 
> Since I love to make things needlessly complicated, I decided to combine this with my initiation to proper cream soap via the famous *Lindy cream soap*.
> 
> ...



I’m super glad you decided to participate! If there was an award for most original recipe it’s safe to presume you would get it. I learned so much from your soap creation, thanks!!


----------



## impish (May 4, 2021)

Late jumping in but, I'm a regular "grocery store" soap maker (i.e. super impatient, poor impulse control) and I only color with infused oils so here's my go to recipe:

40% Olive Oil (see color infusions below)
5% Castor (local fancy store carries 16oz bottles)
35% Lard
20% Coconut

Pour into oval Crystal Light containers lined with freezer paper, family and friends seem to prefer this shape to my proper rectangle loaf soaps
Grocery store olive oil infusions: Paprika, Annatto, Turmeric, Parsley (dried)



These are from a previous batch, the pinky/purpley part is infused madder, orange is annatto, yellow is turmeric.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 5, 2021)

impish said:


> These are from a previous batch, the pinky/purpley part is infused madder, orange is annatto, yellow is turmeric.








impish said:


> Grocery store olive oil infusions: Paprika, Annatto, Turmeric, Parsley (dried)


By any chance, do you hava a pic of soap made with infused parsley? If so, could you please post it in this thread? 

*NATURALLY GREEN PARSLEY SOAP*


----------



## impish (May 7, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 56987
> 
> 
> By any chance, do you hava a pic of soap made with infused parsley? If so, could you please post it in this thread?
> ...


Done


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2021)

@impish Lovely soaps those.


----------



## Lindy Lou (May 10, 2021)

Tammyfarms said:


> I am currently experimenting and have oils for  several batches that I just bought (waiting on lye as there is none locally).  I have lard, coconut, grape seed, olive and avocado. Sea salt for a brine batch. Is a trip to the post office allowed?  My first batches were all molded in boxes from the post office lined with freezer paper. I have not tried it but wondering if powdered buttermilk would add something to the soap?  Hmmm


I think Buttermilk powdered would be nice, I have used it and like it.  Any milks I have used, be it, the buttermilk, powdered goatmilk, half and half, etc. add a nice creaminess to the lather and perhaps some more bubbles too..  Any products with sugars in them, honey, milks, I have noticed add a bit more to the lather in a nice way.


----------



## Basil (May 12, 2021)

A grocery store find!!! So........ I had my grand daughter over mother's day weekend and made cinnamon rolls with her. I'm planning on gaining a lot of weight now as I need to stock up on these lovely treats since I disovered their icing cups make perfect molds!!!!! I have instructed my daughters to start buying these nutritious items and saving for me


----------



## KimW (May 12, 2021)

Basil said:


> A grocery store find!!! So........ I had my grand daughter over mother's day weekend and made cinnamon rolls with her. I'm planning on gaining a lot of weight now as I need to stock up on these lovely treats since I disovered their icing cups make perfect molds!!!!! I have instructed my daughters to start buying these nutritious items and saving for me


Love it!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 12, 2021)

@impish beautiful


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 14, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Lard, coconut, safflower and castor. Pringles can for a mold.



I’m planning to use a pringles container as a mold today. It seems to be lined with a metal foil and metal bottom. I figure it could be problematic with the lye. I have freezer paper to line the sides... any suggestions about the bottom?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 14, 2021)

Cut the bottom off. Use the plastic top for the bottom.
Remember to leave about 1/4" headroom when filling. It makes the soap easier to unmold.
Have a single-cavity mold handy for excess soap.
If the soap doesn't budge when ready to unmold, stick it in the freezer for 1 hour. Take it out and let it sit for 5 minutes. Then run warm-hot water on the outside.

Pringles cans make a nice size round bar.


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 14, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Cut the bottom off. Use the plastic top for the bottom.
> Remember to leave about 1/4" headroom when filling. It makes the soap easier to unmold.
> Have a single-cavity mold handy for excess soap.
> If the soap doesn't budge when ready to unmold, stick it in the freezer for 1 hour. Take it out and let it sit for 5 minutes. Then run warm-hot water on the outside.
> ...


@Zany_in_CO  Swooping in for the clutch advice! Thank you!


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 14, 2021)

Being that my grocery soap is my best soap yet, I decided to make 4 pounds  I used a cardboard box modified with a pocket knife and minimal math. I’m expecting 18 - 3 by 3in bars. I actually brought this recipe to trace. I’m guilty of of bringing my soap to “inverted trace” aka the emulation leaves an impression rather than traditional trace. So far my soap works  Working with lard, I could burn out my stick motor very easily. After 15 minutes of emulsion I’ll call it good living!!!


----------



## violets2217 (May 14, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> I’m planning to use a pringles container as a mold today. It seems to be lined with a metal foil and metal bottom. I figure it could be problematic with the lye. I have freezer paper to line the sides... any suggestions about the bottom?


I always cut the metal bottom off the can and that became the top. For the top (now bottom) of the mold I taped freezer paper tightly over bottom and put plastic lid over that. There was sometimes a little bit of leakage if I didn't tape tightly enough, but nothing too serious.


----------



## saddigilmore (May 15, 2021)

Lard, Coconut oil, coconut FAT??!?! (WTH IS THIS STUFF) and some mid-oelic rapsoil at the ready for some experiments next week!  (castor oil should be here today via mail, but that wasn't from the supermarket)


----------



## Mscookie (May 15, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> I’m planning to use a pringles container as a mold today. It seems to be lined with a metal foil and metal bottom. I figure it could be problematic with the lye. I have freezer paper to line the sides... any suggestions about the bottom?


 I tried it already and it worked out fine! I  CP and used pineapple essential,  the recipe traced relatively fast and I stored in room temperature 25 hours, unmold was easy, gel phase completed as a result of sealed container. Good Luck!


----------



## Johnez (May 15, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> I’m planning to use a pringles container as a mold today. It seems to be lined with a metal foil and metal bottom. I figure it could be problematic with the lye. I have freezer paper to line the sides... any suggestions about the bottom?



Pringles cans are pretty cool, I'm going back to them when I get my shave soap perfected.

For my first batch I cut a little circle of freezer paper to cover the bottom. I'm not sure if this is ideal, but it worked for me.


----------



## earlene (May 15, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> I’m planning to use a pringles container as a mold today. It seems to be lined with a metal foil and metal bottom. I figure it could be problematic with the lye. I have freezer paper to line the sides... any suggestions about the bottom?


Here is what I do to ensure the bottom stay's put:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 15, 2021)

saddigilmore said:


> Lard, Coconut oil, coconut FAT??!?! (WTH IS THIS STUFF) and some mid-oelic rapsoil


Is the lard "schmalz" seasoned? Just curious. I learned to make schmalz from chicken fat compliments of a dear neighbor a long time ago. We added a few tasty bits to it -- salt, pepper & onion as I recall.


saddigilmore said:


> at the ready for some experiments next week!


I'm happy to see you joined the challenge!
Unless you already have a recipe in mind, I recommend the *BASIC TRINITY OF OILS Starter Recipe*. You have coconut oil/fat, sub lard for the palm in the formula; sub the rapeseed oil  for the olive in the recipe.

TIPS: It is recommended that you make small 16 oz. / 500g batches at first to get the hang of it. I would use the Default Settings on *SoapCalc* for the first batch. Because this is a well-balanced formula, SAT : UNSAT, I would combine the lye solution and the oils when temps are between 120°F (49°C) - 135°F (57°C). Make the lye solution and set it in the sink to cool while you weigh and then melt your oils. To set the foundation for future batches, leave out the fragrance and colorant.

HAPPY SOAPING!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 15, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Is the lard "schmalz" seasoned?


No. “Schmalz” is the generic German name for low-melting animal fats (pig, goose etc.), the literal German word for “lard” (or even fats in general). As store-bought, it is not seasoned. And “Schmalz” itself is (at least in German, can't speak for Yiddish) not a taste quality itself, but there are quite some rustic spreads made _with/from_ Schmalz (e. g. Griebenschmalz). And, of course, there is _Ohrenschmalz_ (earwax).


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 15, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="saddigilmore said:


> Lard, Coconut oil, coconut FAT??!?! (WTH IS THIS STUFF) and some mid-oelic rapsoil at the ready for some experiments next week!  (castor oil should be here today via mail, but that wasn't from the supermarket)



Kokosfett is my second favorite Star Wars character..


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 15, 2021)

Grapefruit, vetiver and oakmoss, So delicious!! If you look close you’ll see two bars from @Tara_H  She shared her WONDERFUL smelling soaps with me  They’re curing now, I can’t wait!! But I have too


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 15, 2021)

I’ll clean the bars up tomorrow. Canola and sunflower are slower to harden...


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 16, 2021)

I used the grocery soap recipe without the paprika. 4lbs. I’m really digging the sunflower/canola for soft oils


----------



## saddigilmore (May 16, 2021)

just cut these guys: a 500g batch of  75% lard, 20% coconut oil 5% castor, @ 5% superfat!! Very excited about this! Got a chance to use my new squirrel stamp!
I wish i had a better camera 



Zany_in_CO said:


> Unless you already have a recipe in mind, I recommend the *BASIC TRINITY OF OILS Starter Recipe*.
> You have coconut oil/fat, sub lard for the palm in the formula; sub the rapeseed oil  for the olive in the recipe.



I think maybe I'll give this a shot today! ~30% rapeseed oil seems like a nice experiment. and it wouldn't be cheating, because I can't actually get castor oil in my grocery store :/

maybe I should make a few diff batches, working my way up from 15, to 35, to 60, to 80 percent rapeseed oil. 

I'm gonna maybe do that next week when I have 2-3 days to wait around for guys high in unsaturated fats to set. and i am going to do them in unlined milk cartons


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 16, 2021)

@FragranceGuy
Wow! Congrats! But don't spread a bread with it, they look just like butter on the first glance. 


FragranceGuy said:


> If you look close you’ll see two bars from @Tara_H  She shared her WONDERFUL smelling soaps with me


She really leaves out not a single opportunity to make room on _her _curing rig, to justify making even more soap


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 16, 2021)

@saddigilmore That is a BEAUTIFUL bar of soap! I love the stamp and your attention to details  

@ResolvableOwl  I probably could’ve  spread it on bread if I unmolded it just 30 minutes sooner.  I should’ve waited a little longer  I got some flaky-ness while cutting. I call it “rustic”


----------



## Tara_H (May 16, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> She really leaves out not a single opportunity to make room on _her _curing rig, to justify making even more soap


Well, you know, I picked up on all the subtle hints and figured I could send some to a good home 



FragranceGuy said:


> If anyone wants to save me a half bar to sample, I promise I won’t cry.





FragranceGuy said:


> Once again, I want to clarify, I won’t cry if you decide to save a bar for me. If you don’t, that’s TOTALLY OK. I could use a good cry


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 16, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Well, you know, I picked up on all the subtle hints and figured I could send some to a good home



Gosh, I really laid in hard!!  I made it VERY clear that I wanted to try your soap and I even implied a guilt trip if you didn’t want to share  No apologies!!!  Seriously though, THANK YOU Tara  Your beautiful soap will be much appreciated.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 16, 2021)

*9:51 PM*


FragranceGuy said:


> Grapefruit, vetiver and oakmoss, So delicious!!


*9:54 PM*


FragranceGuy said:


> I’ll clean the bars up tomorrow. Canola and sunflower are slower to harden...


*10:02 PM*


FragranceGuy said:


> I used the grocery soap recipe without the paprika. 4lbs. I’m really digging the sunflower/canola for soft oils


*Just a friendly FIY*: Instead of 3 posts, one after another, to add a comment to your post, look for the "Edit" button, lower left on the post. Click on that to open the page for any additions, corrections or whatever. Be sure to click "SAVE" when finished. You can edit as much as you like. The "Edit" feature is available for 24 hours.


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 16, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *9:51 PM
> 
> 9:54 PM
> 
> ...



Yes, I’m sorry! I’m bad at the internet


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 16, 2021)

@FragranceGuy No need to apologize.  I just thought you would like to know. I'm bad at this as well but I've learned a few things about it along the way.


----------



## saddigilmore (May 17, 2021)

just cut a batch made out of rapeseed and coconut oil with coffee ground exfoliant in it...and I got my first case of partial gel


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 17, 2021)

That's an actually very pretty partial gel! The middle pieces aren't affected at all, and for the end pieces, it looks as perfectly half-circular as impossible to achieve deliberately .


----------



## Corrine12 (May 17, 2021)

Avocado oil, olive oil, coconut oil from the grocery section & castor oil from the pharmacy. Annatto seeds & chamomile from the spice aisle for an infusion. A log of Velveeta cheese, the box makes a perfect mold, lined with parchment paper.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 17, 2021)

_Corrine12_ said:


> Avocado oil, olive oil, coconut oil from the grocery section & castor oil from the pharmacy. Annatto seeds & chamomile from the spice aisle for an infusion. A log of Velveeta cheese, the box makes a perfect mold, lined with parchment paper.


----------



## KimW (May 17, 2021)

saddigilmore said:


> just cut a batch made out of rapeseed and coconut oil with coffee ground exfoliant in it...and I got my first case of partial gel


Call the end pieces "Moon Rise".  They're fantastic!  I'd take a partial gel like that any day.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 17, 2021)

KimW said:


> Call the end pieces "Moon Rise".  They're fantastic!  I'd take a partial gel like that any day.


Actually, the "Moon Rise" will disappear in time. I haven't had the problem, but one of my wholesale customers did fairly often when she made CP GM soap. It eventually evened out.


----------



## Corrine12 (May 17, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 57364


I didn’t make it, that’s just what I’d do.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 17, 2021)

_Corrine12_ said:


> I didn’t make it, that’s just what I’d do.


No rush. There isn't a deadline on this challenge which means... you're free to think about it for as long as you want. I really like the Velveeta Cheese Box mold idea!


----------



## saddigilmore (May 18, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Actually, the "Moon Rise" will disappear in time. I haven't had the problem, but one of my wholesale customers did fairly often when she made CP GM soap. It eventually evened out.



yess!!! as of this morning, they all look the same! I'm relieved 
do you know why this "moon rise" effect evened out, but it seems that other ppl's partial gels were permenant?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 19, 2021)

saddigilmore said:


> yess!!! as of this morning, they all look the same! I'm relieved
> do you know why this "moon rise" effect evened out, but it seems that other ppl's partial gels were permenant?


Magic?


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

saddigilmore said:


> yess!!! as of this morning, they all look the same! I'm relieved
> do you know why this "moon rise" effect evened out, but it seems that other ppl's partial gels were permenant?


Did you use any fragrance oil? If so, sometimes that discoloration takes awhile to spread through the whole bar.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 21, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Okay. I eventually got weak and decided to actually, IRL, take part in this challenge too!
> 
> Since I love to make things needlessly complicated, I decided to combine this with my initiation to proper cream soap via the famous *Lindy cream soap*.
> 
> ...


After some 7 months of letting this cream soap do its thing, it is about time to give it a test!
Back then in April, I actually did two batches. The above instructions are for the second batch, which I did after I realised that detail about superfat mentioned in bullet point 3. The first batch was all-in, so same ingredients, but indiscriminate superfat composition. Let's see if this makes any difference.

First, the *look&feel*: not much has changed. Slightly off-white, and, well, creamy. Opaque but a tiny bit translucent too. Batch 2 has sustained its pearlescent look; batch 1 didn't obtain one and stayed somewhat dull, somewhere between toothpaste and wood glue. Which also is a good wrap-up of the consistency: Think of honey, wood glue, or sunscreen. It is easy & somewhat pleasant to distribute on the skin, and with the first drops of water, it explodes into a heap of *lather*. Not the very most lathering soap I've ever touched, but decent for sure!
For some reason, though, I'm actually not a huge fan of the skin feel after *washing off*. It leaves behind a sensation that is somewhat chalky (similar to “castile dry”), but at the same time greasy. I have the high superfat under suspicion, plus the fact that the “super cream” isn't actually a half-saponified oil blend (like it would be in usual CP), but pure, saturated FFA (stearic acid). The cream soap principle is appealing, but this very recipe won't be best friends (at least unless heavily modified).

Now for the part that @KayMay has waited for too long already: About five days ago, I scooped a bit out of each of the two jars of cream soap, and left it *stand open* on the radiator since then.


These are 9.0 g each. The first batch (right) dried up down to 5.5 g, the second batch had been a bit more fluid, sank fully to the bottom, hence lost a bit less to evaporation, and weighed 5.9 g in the end. Some 30-40% loss. The original recipe has some 45% water content; I can only guess know how much mine has (according to my notes, I had massive boiling losses during HP cook, and eyeballed replacement). It is for sure not the case that I'm left with a mere 10% water, first that would have needed months … and otherwise the consistency would have been much harder. But that's not to say it can't happen when you wait long enough.

The impact of drying on the soap itself was less pronounced than I expected. True, they got thicker, but were still creamy with a consistency not unlike semi-hard beeswax. Still easy to rub on the hands, and the soap behaviour did not alter at all.
Note however that I've used propylene glycol and xylitol, rather than glycerol, to raise the *polyols* (for the sake of the challenge rules; but still some glycerol is still present that was formed through saponification itself). Altering the polyols (and their different hygroscopic properties and/or tendency to jellify soap) might or might not have an impact on how easy the soap hardens up.


A few notes about the *recipe*: I've learned a lot since April about the ingredients (the “stearic acid” grated off the stearin candles is actually mostly pure palmitic acid; the canola wax probably holds at least as much oleic and elaidic acid as it has stearic acid, etc.). Even with turning two blind eyes towards my stretches to fit this recipe into the scope of the grocery store challenge, this is _not_ the original Lindy recipe by any means. But that's fine! It's great to have a working cream soap at hand (though I honestly have nothing to compare it with, lol), and a lot to learn about ingredients, processes, pitfalls, scaling (up and down), etc.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 21, 2021)

Recipe differences:
*Lindy → mine*
Oleic acid: 18% → 33%
Stearic+Palmitic acid: 62% → 29% (but plus some 20% elaidic acid that shares some similarities with saturated FAs)
Glycerol → propylene glycol, xylitol (plus a bit natural glycerol from saponification)


----------



## KayMay (Dec 21, 2021)

Great feedback.  I am now googling madly to understand your ingredients (the maths I get, I am an accountant, far, far from away from science) .

Your description of the dehydrated soap texture and behaviour is spot on to mine.  I have now taken a leaf from your experiment, and I have taken a small amount from each batch, weighed and will check over the next few months.  It is summer here in Australia so the 30+ (celsius) days will give it a good workout. 

I will be back here Autumn with some findings.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jan 5, 2022)

It's been about time to come *back to the original challenge*! I was in need for a few blank, utilitarian bars anyway, so I decided to go the laziest possible route. By pure accident, it qualifies too for the grocery store challenge (hard mode: no distilled water needed!).
One popular type of *margarine* is made from roughly equal parts of palm oil and a soft oil (around here, most often canola). This already sounds like a promising “batteries included” product all by itself! Further on, the ingredient list has a bit more to tell, and things are only going to become more exciting:





Canola oil: oil 1 of 3 (guesstimating SAP from the sat/unsat ratio: about 54% of the oil blend of the margarine)
Palm oil: oil 2 of 3
Water: I'll need the liquid anyway. Some 20% water from the margarine + 1:1 NaOH masterbatch = about 28% final lye concentration, quite on spot!
Acid whey: brings sugar and lactic acid (sodium lactate)
Emulsifiers: might or might not help with emulsion, trace, saponification, and cleansing effect
Salt: yay, brine soap!
Flavouring: can't wait to have a soap that smells like butter 
Citric acid: chelator!
Vitamin D
Carotene: it'll be yellow rather than white, I can live with that.
As a third oil, I added coconut (14% of total oils), and eventually drops of the magical anti-DOS potion (a.k.a. ROE). The final recipe has P+S=24 P/S=6.2 PUFA=18 Lauric+Myristic=10 INS=120 IV=72. I poured it back into the box in which the margarine came. No dishes, except the pot to melt the CO+margarine in (I could also have used the microwave), and a spatula!
Setting on a heat pad at 37°C for half a day, it was ready to cut after another day of childish impatience.

*Finally: Beauty Shot!*


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Jan 5, 2022)

@ResolvableOwl that's good looking margarine soap!  Does it still smell like butter?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jan 6, 2022)

Well, the smell of dairy butter soap is a complicated topic. I have found out the hard way, that some people around SMF are unable and/or unwilling to address it with an appropriate amount of objectivity.

Good news for the margarine soap is, that it has a very low content of actual milk fat (at most a bit via the whey, and maybe the flavouring). So there is little opportunity (i. e. little butyric acid) to ignite controversy. After adding the lye, the batter smelled just like batter from dairy butter, that is a bit rancid and weird, but far from the disgusting smell that decay of butter at neutral/acidic pH liberates.

I just smelled a bar right now, and it had no distinct smell at all. It seems like this type of margarine is fully compatible with the “nose” aspects of soapmaking. (The folks who have composed the flavouring, most probably hadn't CP safety of the components in mind. )


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jan 18, 2022)

Just beta-tested the margarine soap: WOW! Nice and hard, explosive lather, gentle to the skin, hardly any smell (just a bit like funky butter, NOT rancid/butyric!).

Why, oh why only, do we love to make so much fuss about all these expensive oils to throw into the soap pot? I chose that particular margarine brand because it has no coconut oil in it (most others have) – mostly for SAP guessing convenience. With a bit more courage and a margarine with coconut content, the recipe would condense to TWO ingredients in total… two DIRT CHEAP ingredients, that make TERRIFIC soap!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Jan 18, 2022)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Just beta-tested the margarine soap: WOW! Nice and hard, explosive lather, gentle to the skin, hardly any smell (just a bit like funky butter, NOT rancid/butyric!).
> 
> Why, oh why only, do we love to make so much fuss about all these expensive oils to throw into the soap pot? I chose that particular margarine brand because it has no coconut oil in it (most others have) – mostly for SAP guessing convenience. With a bit more courage and a margarine with coconut content, the recipe would condense to TWO ingredients in total… two DIRT CHEAP ingredients, that make TERRIFIC soap!


That is so interesting.  I'm glad you're doing these experiments!


----------



## FragranceGuy (Jan 18, 2022)

@ResolvableOwl Super fascinating! I’m so glad that your breaking down of ingredients and knowledge paid off with a unexpectedly great bar of soap! You’ve certainly created something original. Thank you all for sharing your creativity and experimentation. This thread has turned out to be another gold mine of information. One of many on this forum..


----------



## FragranceGuy (Jan 18, 2022)

saddigilmore said:


> just cut a batch made out of rapeseed and coconut oil with coffee ground exfoliant in it...and I got my first case of partial gel


It looks beautiful  I wish the bricks in my house looked like those and I mean that as a big compliment! Very rustic and earthy.


----------

